# Trolley Jack / Jack Stand Points



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

Could you advise to the best location to seat a trolley jack to lift the whole front of the car at once or the whole rear as opposed to using the jack points on the door sills for one wheel at a time?

Where is the best place to put the jack stands once the car is in the air?

I'm doing my brake pads this weekend and was lying underneath the other day and couldn't find an ideal jacking location.

Any help would be much appreciated...

Thanks!

-Adam


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Place the trolly jack under the round rubber pad (see pic).
Do use an axle stand as well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KenTT said:


> Place the trolly jack under the round rubber pad (see pic).
> Do use an axle stand as well.


this is ok on the back but DO NOT USE THESE POINTS ON THE FRONT unless you want a Â£300 repair bill :!:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Place the trolly jack under the round rubber pad (see pic).
> ...


Andy

What do you mean. Please explain.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i was told to use these points by ian at teeside audi the back was ok but the front pushed the floor in to the car and cost Â£300 to fix i wall give ian and teeside audi there due even though had done the damage ian admitted that he had told me to use these points and teeside audi paid the bill


----------



## BentleyJava (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info so far - how should I jack up the front if not to use those jacking points?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Andy, I know you keep saying this because you had a problem but the fact is this is the correct way to lift...

It is important to use a correct size head on the jack that fits the pad exactly - like kenTT's bit of wood.. too small and you risk puncturing the pad, too large a jack head and it will compress the pad and then push on the floor pan and distort it... its also critical with a single lift to hit the pad central otherwise that can distort the floorpan too... Ken's pic is an excellent demo of how to do it...

personally i borrowed a second trolley jack to lift both sides at the same time...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i know tha others have not had a problem but is it worth the risk audi later told teeside that the points are only ment to be used with a 4 point lift ant they were wrong to tell me to use a trolly jack on these points


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

I made two adaptors for my trolly jacks which fit where the normal winding jack fits, one for each side. I then lift the car equally and simultaneously, using the two trolly jacks. Everything seems ok. I have also set axle stands under the rubber buffers using a wooden chock, always being careful about size and position, just like the previous chap said.

I've had no problem.

Joe

Edit: Basically what I do is jack at the jacking point, outer edge, rest at the rest point, inner buffer. See what I mean? This is slightly different to the pics but I don't suppose it makes any difference.

"I find this trolly OK" :lol: :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

you also need to be careful when jacking up the car using the front rubber pads as thier are pipes running very close to the pad. They have a protective rubber sleeve but I always push to pipe back out of the way while gently raising the jack onto the pad.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

My car has been up and down like a fiddlers elbow the last few weeks , and have had no probs with these points, like chip iTT says, use the right equipment and common sense and nice flat ground to work on with the jacks, these points are for lifting , its just that the dealers lifts have the pads the diameter of the points, also my car went to maranello as my friend is a ferrari tech and he done an oil service for me , the lifts they use , the pads are bigger than the lifting points and i would say these are all standard size i am guessing , think as chip iTT says again , if you lift in just one corner and the jack is not covering the mass of lifting you will put more strain on that point as its only lifting one corner, if in doubt dont do it :?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Although itâ€™s not clear from the picture in my earlier post. The car has been lifted both sides simultaneously with 2 trolley jacks. This does to some extent keep the lifting direction parallel so as to not distort the floor pan, I use the axel stands on the sills (with the wooden adapters) because these are less likely to slip of, and I tend to release some of the trolley jack pressure so the majority of the weight is on the axle stands.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I always thought that I'd bent the floor pan around the jacking point but it seems to look like the picture posted by KenTT.

Does anyone else have a picture of this area of the car on their TT (preferably a new one  )?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> I always thought that I'd bent the floor pan around the jacking point but it seems to look like the picture posted by KenTT.
> 
> Does anyone else have a picture of this area of the car on their TT (preferably a new one  )?


to be honest i was thinking that the floor looked as if it was pushed up a little :?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

My floor is OK and I us a jack one side at a time on the lift pads - my trolley jacks both fit these points well and once up I put axle stands under the chassis rails each side of the car and then drop the jack a little to reduce any stress on the floor.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

How random - a reply to this thread 2 years on, to the day!


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

This is the best option

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/howtojacking.php


----------



## Noviisi (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello!

I am wondering how to lift my TT without damaging the car. 
When I was looking underneath I couldn't find any rubber things....
Here's how it looks:



















So, where am I supposed to put my trlley jack and jack stand?


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually I've got two axle-stands and I havent got a clue where to put them!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
So, if your TT has had the jacking point's damaged as mentioned. Who are the best folks to sort it? I see Andy had the repair done by his Audi dealer. Is this the best route to take?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

A well respected mechanic jacks from this highlighted point:










If you have a long reach jack you can lift it this way. The nut actually sits in the hole at the end of the trolley jack. Alternatively you can jack from the points where you should have rubber doughnut things but ideally you should have 2 trolley jacks and jack both sides at the same time.


----------



## Noviisi (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you know if I can buy those rubber doughnuts from somewhere?
Are those easy to install. At the moment I have a hole! And the area near the hole doesn't seem
too sturdy to lift!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So there seems to be a lot of doubt about where the best jacking points are! :roll:

I'd like to know for definite really. I'll be using a trolley jack and always assumed the 'doughnuts' were there to be used as jacking points... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> A well respected mechanic jacks from this highlighted point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK,that's good info,so at this point a trolley jack can lift ALL of the front end.Now what I want confirmed is how to lift all of the back end from one central point (if possible).
Now I've done this (but once only so far) under the strong looking brace bar that is under the rear diff...can someone confirm this is safe?
What I'm getting at is that I don't want to faff around with two jacks,I just want to lift each end at one point,place my axle stands,job done!!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think you can lift the entire front end with this point, as it is no where the centre of the car!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

To do it safely you need 2 jacks. You can get a perfectly good trolley jack on eBay for £24 delivered. Don't risk it!


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> To do it safely you need 2 jacks. You can get a perfectly good trolley jack on eBay for £24 delivered. Don't risk it!


I've got several jacks,all i am saying is it should not ,I hope, be necessary.Every car I have owned has had a safe central point at the front and at the rear where you could jack up each end before placing your axle stands in the appropriate places.
Just to clarify,I would not use a small cheap jack,only the larger pro type because these have a lot better stability.
...and no-one has answered my query about the centre -rear point???


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

*JP* said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > To do it safely you need 2 jacks. You can get a perfectly good trolley jack on eBay for £24 delivered. Don't risk it!
> ...


no offence, but i can jack and axel stand both sides in about 5mins - so what time are you exactly saving by looking for some sort of 'central jacking point'(?) :? upto you really, but a £300 bill for shaving 2mins off doesn't really have that much appeal to me.


----------



## eunos_rsh (Dec 13, 2004)

Would one of these be any good to lift both sides in one go?

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/21536/Van ... cking-Beam


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

EnfieldTT said:


> *JP* said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Where's a £300 bill come into it? I'm not on about using the rubber bung things... I'm asking questions to seek knowledge,that's all...and I hope I'm not stupid enough to cause any damage...and I'm not on about saving time,just effort because I'm too old.


----------



## yarmon1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I read somewhere and now use the idea myself that the best way is to buy some hockey pucks about £1 each and cut a slot in it for the pinch weld that the standard car jack uses to lift the car. The good thing is the puck fits perfectly in the trolley jack saddle. Buy about 6 pucks in case you make a mistake and you can jack up with a trolley jack then support on axle stands. The ice hockey pucks are the best they are solid vulcanised rubber 3 inch diameter and one inch thick, not the street pucks which are a hard plastic.


----------



## Noviisi (Apr 16, 2008)

yarmon1 said:


> I read somewhere and now use the idea myself that the best way is to buy some hockey pucks about £1 each and cut a slot in it for the pinch weld that the standard car jack uses to lift the car. The good thing is the puck fits perfectly in the trolley jack saddle. Buy about 6 pucks in case you make a mistake and you can jack up with a trolley jack then support on axle stands. The ice hockey pucks are the best they are solid vulcanised rubber 3 inch diameter and one inch thick, not the street pucks which are a hard plastic.


Where do you put axle stands?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

yarmon1 said:


> I read somewhere and now use the idea myself that the best way is to buy some hockey pucks about £1 each and cut a slot in it for the pinch weld that the standard car jack uses to lift the car. The good thing is the puck fits perfectly in the trolley jack saddle. Buy about 6 pucks in case you make a mistake and you can jack up with a trolley jack then support on axle stands. The ice hockey pucks are the best they are solid vulcanised rubber 3 inch diameter and one inch thick, not the street pucks which are a hard plastic.


Great tip mate I will give that a try cheers


----------



## jimbomiller (Jul 9, 2008)

Think I'm going to try the hockey puck tip - thanks!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

From my strut replacement fotki:



> Loosen the wheel bolts, then jack the TT to put it up on jack stands as shown here. Place trolly jack just ahead of these points to lift. Note: front donuts are not well supported and can be pushed into the floor...do not use. Dealers use these with 4-point lift as stress is evenly distributed. For home use, use wood block to prevent damage to underbody corrosion protection. Note mine is knackerd here from previous lifts. I used wooden blocks on the jack and on subsequent jack stands to avoid additional damage. Once it it up on jack stands, you can remove the wheels.


Link is in my sig block.

cheers.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Could do with some off these myself so what size would you recommend the slot to be please


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

So weird that this thread has been bumped, I was just hunting through looking for info on axle stands.

I'm going to get some this week but not sure which ones, alot are V shaped which looks like it would do abit of damage.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

arichmond64 said:


> So weird that this thread has been bumped, I was just hunting through looking for info on axle stands.
> 
> I'm going to get some this week but not sure which ones, alot are V shaped which looks like it would do abit of damage.


just looking on ebay to see if there is already something made that will fit - already got a trolley jack so need a rubber pad of some sort to go between


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

guys, im getting my wheels refurbed on tuesday, bit worried of a company taking my wheels off.

this thread seems incocnclusive, can someone pls confirm where I (we) can jack my car up to take the wheels off safely - i presume with a trolley jack.

thank you!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

manikm said:


> guys, im getting my wheels refurbed on tuesday, bit worried of a company taking my wheels off.
> 
> this thread seems incocnclusive, can someone pls confirm where I (we) can jack my car up to take the wheels off safely - i presume with a trolley jack.
> 
> thank you!


 I jack off the big wishbone mount.

You are right to be worried, last time I had a tyre changed the eejit was going to jack off my sill [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Never thought of using hockey pucks as jacking pads... I've got dozens, as an ex-hockey coach! Now I know where to put them...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

asahartz-tt said:


> Never thought of using hockey pucks as jacking pads... I've got dozens, as an ex-hockey coach! Now I know where to put them...


Yea in the forsale section :lol:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> asahartz-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought of using hockey pucks as jacking pads... I've got dozens, as an ex-hockey coach! Now I know where to put them...
> ...


LOL!

...any diagrams of where to officially jack the car up? (using a trolley jack)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

manikm said:


> ..............any diagrams of where to officially jack the car up? (using a trolley jack)


 The (2005) handbook says to use the marked points on the sill but it is in the context of Wheel Changing using the Emergency Jack only.

The Bentley Manual* says to use the rubber bungs/donuts if fitted. As 'Yellow' was told by Audi. _Just before his floor pan collapsed._
*Edn 6, 2007, General, Maintenance, Chap 8.

***  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=48879 See 6th post down on Page 1. ***


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Skeee said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > ..............any diagrams of where to officially jack the car up? (using a trolley jack)
> ...


so best thing is to use one of these perhaps then, jack from the front, and jack using the "front" (of the) donut things...
http://www.screwfix.com/p/jacking-beam/ ... nk-_-85386


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

manikm said:


> so best thing is to use one of these perhaps then, jack from the front, and jack using the "front" (of the) donut things...
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/jacking-beam/ ... nk-_-85386


Hi, Ideal way I would think.
Hoggy.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

bet it wouldnt go in from the front mate, clearance etc...


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Why wouldn't you put the jack under a convenient part of the subframe and lift on that? Obviously you wouldn't if you were intending to remove it, but is there an issue with what I've been doing? I had to make some small ramps to lift the car high enough to get the trolley jack under, but once I've got a wheel on there it's been fine as far as I can tell.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

droopsnoot said:


> Why wouldn't you put the jack under a convenient part of the subframe and lift on that? Obviously you wouldn't if you were intending to remove it, but is there an issue with what I've been doing? I had to make some small ramps to lift the car high enough to get the trolley jack under, but once I've got a wheel on there it's been fine as far as I can tell.


Hi, It's the way I've always lifted any car I've owned. Never understand why so much fuss jacking up a car. :? 
Even some of the tyre "fitters" don't have a clue & have to be told/watched. :x 
Hoggy.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

That's OK then - I was sure it would be fine, after all it takes the whole weight of the car (via the suspension arm) so ought to be well capable, but when I start reading all the recommended things and convoluted ideas I start to wonder.


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

The subframe takes lateral loads not vertical loads so whilst you might get away with using it as a jacking point that's not what it's designed for. The wheel vertical loads are fed from the springs into the strut towers.

Simon.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sco said:


> The subframe takes lateral loads not vertical loads so whilst you might get away with using it as a jacking point that's not what it's designed for. The wheel vertical loads are fed from the springs into the strut towers.
> 
> Simon.


Hi, By sub-frame, I meant chassis rails.
Hoggy.


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep typical Internet fear and confusion as clearly the original poster did not as he talks about not using it if you were intending to remove it!

Simon.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Yes, I was really referring to the subframe close to where the wishbone mounts are - given it's a box section bolted directly into another box section I figure it's probably OK. If I've got the car on a ramp then I'd use the built-in jack (which jacks on two points) and lift on the chassis section via a couple of pieces of wood. I've probably jacked it on the chassis rail as well, for some reason I've never thought the rubber pads are suitable.


----------



## Bbuk (Jan 18, 2015)

Jacking these tts up are more pain than a ferrari 
Everytime a car comes in to me for work I can't find a suitable place to get a jack in I use the factory jacks to lift them up a bit then Jack it up with a trolley Jack with a wood on the sub frame mounting. Then place it on axle stands


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Bbuk said:


> I use the factory jacks to lift them up a bit then Jack it up with a trolley Jack


I used to do that, but I could see it was starting to affect the underseal coating on the flange where it fits over, which is why I built the small ramps to give clearance for a proper trolley jack. I don't jack it up all that often so it wasn't worth the expense of a low-profile trolley jack to me.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

omg, so effin confusing!!!
nearly 5 pages on jacking up a flippin' car. grrr!

no conclusive method either, or it would be 1 page.


----------



## CaptRon (Mar 4, 2011)

manikm said:


> omg, so effin confusing!!!
> nearly 5 pages on jacking up a flippin' car. grrr!
> 
> no conclusive method either, or it would be 1 page.


Yeah and I've slightly bent my floor using only one jack on the rubber point.

Now I use this... it's made to use at the reenforced sill joints.

http://www.purems.com/Products/PROTECHS ... t-Jack-Pad


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Got em here

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281587536552?cmd=VIDESC
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

2 jacks ,whether one is trolley or not for more than one corner.
Use the rubbers for axle stands after lifting but keep one side jacked while lifting the other as the car will move off the stand otherwise.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So tried jacking Mk1 TT for first time yesterday.
I already had the PSI jack pad adaptor, as I fitted the rubber bungs on my MK5 golf
video here:-
http://www.psituning.com/product.php/21 ... ad_adapter
I felt front pads started to sink in, so jacked up on steel long box section further in and put axel stand behind it.

The rear rubber bungs are in far stronger steel and lifted with no problem.
But where do I put axel stand? I put it under trailing arm ....could it go under steel section in centre rear that goes under rear diff casting?


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tailor a piece of wood to fit the head of a garage trolley jack and put a slot on the upper side which just fits comfortably into the front or rear jacking points that are intended for the emergency jack supplied with the vehicle. The slot must not be any deeper than the point at which it would touch the sills. When the vehicle is sufficiently high use stands or big blocks of wood under the longitudinal chassis bars. Never had a problem. If only lifting one corner take care not to over lift the car because that could crack the windscreen.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

manikm said:


> Got em here
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/281587536552?cmd=VIDESC


That's amazing! How did you do that? A link to ebay that leads to the description only - no way to see the actual listing page! I've never seen that before, quite an accomplishment


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

paulw12 said:


> The rear rubber bungs are in far stronger steel and lifted with no problem.
> But where do I put axel stand? I put it under trailing arm ....could it go under steel section in centre rear that goes under rear diff casting?


I've had mine supported there before now, or under the trailing arm though usually if the back end is up it's because I'm swapping a spring, so no good for that.


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

Link to page for you guys:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rubber-pad-ru ... SwstxVaajh

plus these might be handy:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-8J-Mk ... SwMmBV0gld



mullum said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > Got em here
> ...


----------



## alantt (May 3, 2014)

I also have a Leon Cupra mk1 which is based on golf mk4 so will my TT be able to be jacked up in the same way as the cupra which also can't be jacked using the sills ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi.Using a suitable rubber pad (hockey puck) with a trolley jack on the marked section on sills will be fine & then use an axle stand on chassis rail before working underneath.
Hoggy.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome also do a set of jacking rubbers for the TT


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

yep not bad hay


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

This recently caught my eye. No hydraulics, no power cables, fully mobile and easy and compact to store when not in use.






For traditional jacks and jack stands this kit solves the problem of where to place the stand.

http://www.jackpointjackstands.com


----------



## Moviestar (Mar 2, 2014)

yep look interesting


----------

